# Fake dnp?



## Serumwriter (Sep 25, 2014)

So ive been using dnp for 3 consecutive weeks now, and the only real thing ive noticed is my skins become a bit pale. Im 5'9 212 probably around 15,16%bf


----------



## Serumwriter (Sep 25, 2014)

If this is fake, im not gunna drop dead all of a sudden am i? I mean ive noticed no rises in temperature, fat loss or anything. Im thinking of stopping. Oh and ive been taking 250mg ed


----------



## Stevethedream (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow! 3 weeks and nothing bud? Have u by chance broke open one of the pills to see what color it is??? Or maybe bump to 500 mg and see if u notice any results from that. My experience when I used 250mg I didn't feel a thing either. But...U may notice a change in body fat and water weight lose once u discontinue use. Not to sure but just trying to throw some different ideas out there. We have some pros on here that will be able to help u out alot better.


----------



## Serumwriter (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah its supposed to be yellowish right? At least thats what ive read. Its real soft powder. Im almost thinkin baking soda or somethin


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 25, 2014)

Try doubling the dose to 500 and see what happens. Is this your first run with dnp?

Where did you get it? 

Fake dnp pisses me the hell off. Say you ran it up to a gram. The fake stuff.  Then later on you get real dnp. And think well I am not sensitive to it so I will just go right back to a gram. And you dehydrate and boil and wind up in the ER.

Greedy pigs playing with people's lives.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 25, 2014)

And yes its yellow and stains the shit out of anything it comes near. If you open the caps and rub between your fingers they will be yellow until a few layers of skin fall off.


----------



## Serumwriter (Sep 25, 2014)

Its not staining my fingers.  Im gunna up the dose for a while, but i didnt get alot of it so ill probably run out within five days of 500mg. Yeah its my first, first with anything at all. Im in a small little podunk town where theres no anabolics available, i know this for a fact, even the doctors dont have acces to prescribe them because the pharmacies dont carry them. Anyways yes some man at the gym told me," this works blah blah, so i purchased it. Anyway, noone juices or anything of the sort around here, (sad because id love to start), so i thought it was fishy this guy having dnp. Im wondering if ive been played


----------



## StoliFTW (Sep 25, 2014)

If it's not staining your fingers it's not real. Why take sh*t if you have no clue what it is??? C'mon man think


----------



## Serumwriter (Sep 25, 2014)

StoliFTW said:


> If it's not staining your fingers it's not real. Why take sh*t if you have no clue what it is??? C'mon man think



Well i can say that ive got no clue what anything REAL is. I wouldnt wanna take it into a lab for testing. But the guy i got it from has lost a noticeable amount of weight. Now he was rather a large guy before n hes down bout 50 lbs. thats what i was going off of wen i decided to try it. I figured id see what the hype was about, and a had a little extra cash to spend. Anyways, maybe this guys diet and training was on point, and in his head he thought it was the bogus dnp doing the work idk.


----------



## StoliFTW (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeh just be careful bro..


----------



## MS1605 (Sep 25, 2014)

Stain test is a dead give away.


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 25, 2014)

Sounds fake as fuk to me. Real crystalized DNP is almost unbearable at 500mgs a week especially on week 3. If you didn't get them from the man himself I wouldn't even swallow that shit.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## vineary2242 (Sep 25, 2014)

DNP even at 125 mg per size -0- capsule will stain you.  And it takes almost ZERO dnp powder to make the whole overall powder to be yellow color.  Many people mix it with corn starch so a little dnp and a lot of corn starch still is yellow.  

I've heard of 4 days not feeling things but I've yet to hear of 3 weeks without feeling something.  Sweats etc..  Is your urine yellow dark color?  

I'm very cautious of DNP, I love it but if you don't feel much after 3 weeks get the hell off of that as it is probably crap gear.  And find a good source or two.  I know this isn't a source board but you gotta get a trustworthy source mate.  Don't be taking gear because this guy did this with this item.  Do your due diligence and get real gear.  I say I am cautious of DNP because if you disrespect it you will suffer.  

For your question about dying because not much effects, probably not.  Most idiots who make this stuff locally in their bathrooms use corn starch to cut the dnp with.


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 25, 2014)

No stain, no gain....


----------



## Serumwriter (Sep 25, 2014)

vineary2242 said:


> DNP even at 125 mg per size -0- capsule will stain you.  And it takes almost ZERO dnp powder to make the whole overall powder to be yellow color.  Many people mix it with corn starch so a little dnp and a lot of corn starch still is yellow.
> 
> I've heard of 4 days not feeling things but I've yet to hear of 3 weeks without feeling something.  Sweats etc..  Is your urine yellow dark color?
> 
> ...



Ha yeah f*** i wish i could get some legit gear around here. Haha There isnt a damn thing here mate


----------



## MS1605 (Sep 26, 2014)

Look around this forum. You will find legit dnp...


----------



## Retired Bulldog (Nov 1, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> And yes its yellow and stains the shit out of anything it comes near. If you open the caps and rub between your fingers they will be yellow until a few layers of skin fall off.



 Holt Ebola Batman


----------



## SarahO'Neill (Jan 30, 2017)

Frankly speaking I will never recommend others to take any tablets or any chemical supplement to reduce weight. I would like to suggest that instead of eating taking tablets people should better take natural supplement because it has no side effects or do exercise, long walks for weight loss.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 30, 2017)

SarahO'Neill said:


> Frankly speaking I will never recommend others to take any tablets or any chemical supplement to reduce weight. I would like to suggest that instead of eating taking tablets people should better take natural supplement because it has no side effects or do exercise, long walks for weight loss.



To say natural supplements don't have side effects is patently false.

Let's skip to the part where you post your spam link for some bullshit supplement and I ban you.


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 31, 2017)

Lol, zero to 100, real quick.


----------

